

Why Windows 10 is luring me back from OS X - abdelhadikhiati
http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/why-windows-10-is-luring-me-back-from-os-x-1281532

======
iends
If you're a developer not coding C++, C#, or maybe Java then Windows seems to
offer a sub-optimal work experience. When forced to use Windows, I almost
always end up coding in a vm.

